# Applecross Bay....



## Mountain (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi we're stopping at Applecross Bay and were both Newbie's.... We're planning on doing a two week stint in a borrowed motorhome just to see if we can Wild Camp but we'll be on a managed sites every 3 days for the necessity s....Has anyone been here and parked up...Any advice pls...


----------



## hope88 (May 23, 2017)

There is a stretch of grass right on the front of the bay where I have seen a large amount of vehicles camping for free. I absolutely kicked myself because we came into Applecross from the bealach na ba and arrived late, saw a campsite and opted for that rather than trying to find a wild spot. On leaving in the morning we drove on for 10 minutes and passed this spot with lots of campers parked up - had just spent £17 per person to park in a campsite 10mins away! Good luck hope you find somewhere. I've driven the north coast 500, Skye and around loch lomond/fort William etc so if you have any questions I can hopefully help


----------



## Stitch (May 23, 2017)

If you do stop there it's nice to pop into the Potting Shed Cafe.


----------



## Mountain (May 24, 2017)

hope88 said:


> There is a stretch of grass right on the front of the bay where I have seen a large amount of vehicles camping for free. I absolutely kicked myself because we came into Applecross from the bealach na ba and arrived late, saw a campsite and opted for that rather than trying to find a wild spot. On leaving in the morning we drove on for 10 minutes and passed this spot with lots of campers parked up - had just spent £17 per person to park in a campsite 10mins away! Good luck hope you find somewhere. I've driven the north coast 500, Skye and around loch lomond/fort William etc so if you have any questions I can hopefully help


We're not brave enough yet to do the pass so hopefully we'll see the grass you mentioned on the way in....Keep in touch....Keith


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 24, 2017)

I usually stop at LR Applecross bay, great view over to Applecross, tarmac but on a slope and usually quiet.
Approx 1/2 hour walk to the pub.


----------



## caledonia (May 24, 2017)

Apart from the Inn I can't really see the attraction off Applecross. There are better places to park up in the area.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Apart from the Inn I can't really see the attraction off Applecross. There are better places to park up in the area.



I love it at the Inn, usually in winter though.

Sand bay is always an option.


----------



## carol (May 24, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I love it at the Inn, usually in winter though.
> 
> Sand bay is always an option.



And I'll bet you're still allowed to park there!


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2017)

carol said:


> And I'll bet you're still allowed to park there!



Maybe, maybe not Carol.


----------

